# Hunting for the (my) Perfect MTL Tank



## Stosta (2/6/16)

Hi Guys, 

Not a simple repitition of a noob question, but essentially it is the same thing but with a twist!







Hey! Stop looking at her and pay attention to me! I'm looking for the perfect MTL tank, but with a certain set of criteria. This isn't a poll, I genuinely am looking for the right one! I have figured out that I need one, really really nice setup, that I will be using all day to replace my Subox Mini kit. I know there are haters out there, but this kit is magic for me.

I have hopefully found the right, beautiful device, but I'm lacking the right tank to go on it. I LOVE my Subtank Mini. The airflow settings, size, everything about it, to me it is a timeless piece. But there has to be something a step up from it for me. However, through my various browsing, I am convinced that my best option it simply a Toptank Mini, I know, WTF right?

Please please PUHLEASE give me some suggestions here! It needs to match these criteria:

1. Has to be RTA (available commercial coils, especially ceramic, are a bonus)
2. Single coil building essential
3. Has to come in black
4. Has to be able to fit a snazzy @hands driptip
5. The 22mm is not essential, but the lower the profile the better
6. MTL!!!


----------



## Dubz (2/6/16)

Maybe check out the serpent mini.


----------



## Stosta (2/6/16)

Dubz said:


> Maybe check out the serpent mini.


Was very close! But I have heard it is more DTL than what I would be looking for.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## MetalGearX (2/6/16)

The perfect setup... Thanks to @Paulie 
Take it from a sub tank mini lover
1. drip box Kangertech
2. Velocity V2 with squank (sqwonk) feed modification - available at Vapeking
3. Petri V1.5 from Sir Vape or even the original Petri V1.5

Use Kangertech Mod, Use velocity deck , Use petri cap and you have one amazing device... wow just wow

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Stosta (2/6/16)

MetalGearX said:


> The perfect setup... Thanks to @Paulie
> Take it from a sub tank mini lover
> 1. drip box Kangertech
> 2. Velocity V2 with squank (sqwonk) feed modification - available at Vapeking
> ...


Sounds like a fun setup! But too much cloudage for me for daily use!


----------



## Greyz (2/6/16)

Stosta said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Not a simple repitition of a noob question, but essentially it is the same thing but with a twist!
> 
> ...



Sorry, can you repeat the question. Without the cleavage please I'm trying to concentrate!

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Rob Fisher (2/6/16)

Doesn't exist... Nautilus X was close but no @hands drip tip...


----------



## zadiac (2/6/16)

Kayfun lite v3. You can close the thread now.

Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Marius Combrink (2/6/16)

zadiac said:


> Kayfun lite v3. You can close the thread now.


What this guy said


----------



## Marius Combrink (2/6/16)

If you werent in durbs i could have borrowed you my kayfun to test

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Stosta (3/6/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> Doesn't exist... Nautilus X was close but no @hands drip tip...


Where's the opposite of the pessimistic rating?! Surely it exists!

EDIT - Also, you know @hands ' skills, you reckon he might be able to custom one that fits the Nautilus X?


----------



## Stosta (3/6/16)

zadiac said:


> Kayfun lite v3. You can close the thread now.


Cool! Do you know where I can find one off-hand? I see some through Fasttech but that would be a nightmare, other places I have looked at only do SS.


----------



## Silver (3/6/16)

Hi @Stosta 

I too am interesfed in finding the the perfect tightish draw MTL RTA
Have tried a few in my hunt but not enough it seems
So far my little Evod1 seems to be the best overall for flavour, simplicity and tight draw - but am using the stock 1.8 ohm coils.

I am thinking I need an original Kayfun but just havent gotten round to it. Been way too busy.

That all said, the reason I am not in a hurry is because the Reo/RM2 with the stock airhole is the best MTL flavour producer for me. And I dont really need more flavour. I doubt I will find a RTA that beats the flavour in MTL mode. Am keen to try though.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Stosta (3/6/16)

Silver said:


> Hi @Stosta
> 
> I too am interesfed in finding the the perfect tightish draw MTL RTA
> Have tried a few in my hunt but not enough it seems
> ...


Thanks @Silver !

It seems that MTL isn't a heavily supported avenue these days, I suppose if the market is in DTL then that's the way development will go. Everything is screaming "REO!" to me at the moment, but my wife will kill me.

EDIT - It's also possible that I'm being too fussy, but with the range of new products on a weekly basis I'm surprised nothing ticks all my boxes!


----------



## Stosta (3/6/16)

This @zadiac ?

http://www.3fvape.com/rebuildable-a...l?search_query=kayfun&results=52#.V1EUXPl974Y


----------



## Stosta (3/6/16)

Or maybe someone has some thoughts on the Bachelor Nano?

http://www.heavengifts.com/Ehpro-Bachelor-Nano-RTA-Tank-Black.html


----------



## Greyz (3/6/16)

Stosta said:


> Thanks @Silver !
> 
> It seems that MTL isn't a heavily supported avenue these days, I suppose if the market is in DTL then that's the way development will go. Everything is screaming "REO!" to me at the moment, but my wife will kill me.
> 
> EDIT - It's also possible that I'm being too fussy, but with the range of new products on a weekly basis I'm surprised nothing ticks all my boxes!



You sure you heard REO and not the wife yelling NO!  

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Stosta (3/6/16)

Greyz said:


> You sure you heard REO and not the wife yelling NO!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


The only way I know for sure is because my wife doesn't yell, that would be warning me, and I lost that privelage a long time ago!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (3/6/16)

Stosta said:


> Where's the opposite of the pessimistic rating?! Surely it exists!
> 
> EDIT - Also, you know @hands ' skills, you reckon he might be able to custom one that fits the Nautilus X?



Yip he probably could... in fact I'm sure he could...

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Stosta (3/6/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> Yip he probably could... in fact I'm sure he could...


Cool! Will PM him, now to really push my luck!

Reactions: Like 1


----------

